# Hi MASSCOPS



## IrishEyesKelsey (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Guys

Just saying "Hi" and wanted to join in on the fun with my co-workers. :kitty:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome to MassCops !!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

C'mon in, the water's fine.....bwahahaha...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

got any speeding tickets lately?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

welcome aboard....not a bad place to 'hang out'


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Did you ever crash the amber?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

welcome to the site!:85565:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Look out for the trolls...it's "open season" on trolls!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard IrishEyes!
Keep smilin'! (If your able round this bunch...)

_When Irish eyes are smiling,
Sure, 'tis like the morn in Spring.
In the lilt of Irish laughter
You can hear the angels sing.
When Irish hearts are happy,
All the world seems bright and gay.
And when Irish eyes are smiling,
Sure, they steal your heart away._


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Grab a beer from the cooler and a life preserver from the cabinet...... HANG ON and have fun.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> Hello and welcome.


+1.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Hiya.

To get up to speed, might I suggest you read the following chapters in the Masscops handbook:



Troopers, Sheriffs and LECS - Oh My!!

Details! Details! Details!

Que pasa yo? - A cop's guide to illegal immigration

I'm a whacker, He's a whacker, she's a whacker, they're a whacker - wouldn't you like to be a whacker too?

The Big Book of Sarcasm

Ask a cop? - Its more fun than a barrel of monkeys.




Enjoy!


----------



## snapbox (Dec 28, 2005)

USMCTrooper said:


> Hiya.
> 
> To get up to speed, might I suggest you read the following chapters in the Masscops handbook:
> 
> ...


That just about sums it up! Welcome!


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## crimsonwings (Feb 13, 2007)

welcome to the site!


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

yo


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> Hiya.
> 
> To get up to speed, might I suggest you read the following chapters in the Masscops handbook:
> 
> ...


 That is what new members should see as a "welcome message" after they register!

Welcome Irisheyes!


----------



## Hawgcop15 (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to the club!!


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hello!

P.S. Being a female...Watch out for SOT and Andy! 

P.S.S. Its only a matter of time before SOT will try to get you to post a provacative pic of yourself on his Hot Babe Redux Thread.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

209 said:


> Hello!
> 
> P.S. Being a female...Watch out for SOT and Andy!
> 
> P.S.S. Its only a matter of time before SOT will try to get you to post a provacative pic of yourself on his Hot Babe Redux Thread.


 ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> P.S. Being a female...Watch out for SOT and Andy!


:innocent: 
Welcome to the site!


----------



## IrishTrooper (Apr 11, 2007)

I hope this finds you as well in your part of the world, as I am in my part of the world.

I won't be able to contribute to many local issues but being an IrishCop, I'm sure we will have something in common. 

Cheers.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey a REAL Irish cop!


----------



## IrishTrooper (Apr 11, 2007)

SOT said:


> Hey a REAL Irish cop!


I really am Irish and I really am a Cop (Retired Military & State Police) but so as there is no misunderstanding, I am not a Police Officer in Ireland.

Sure if it wasn't for the Irish, there would be none of the modern police forces that we have to day.

Many of the modern police forces as we know them today, were founded on the structue of the Royal Irish Constabulary.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Happy Posting

Welcome To MassCops


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

209 said:


> Hello!
> 
> P.S. Being a female...Watch out for SOT and Andy!
> 
> P.S.S. Its only a matter of time before SOT will try to get you to post a provacative pic of yourself on his Hot Babe Redux Thread.


Don't forget to watch out for Ken...you'll know 'em when you talk to 'em! Also, post pictures of monkeys or something stupid, it makes them so mad hahaha...regardless WELCOME! We're really not all that bad! Enjoy.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

hahaha!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome


----------

